# Tapping lifters, please help



## brandonstc6 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a 1940 Chevy 4 door sedan. I installed a 235 6 cylinder from a 1957 Chevy car. The engine sounded really good before it was removed from the car. I then installed the engine in my car. The engine ran really good in my car. Then I got busy with other things and parked the car in the barn. The car sat for about 4-5 months. Today I started the car and there is a tapping noise coming from under the valve cover. What could be wrong and what can I do to fix it? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 3, 2017)

Could be a clogged oil hole to one of the lifters or a valve in need of adjustment. Pull the cover and have a look.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 3, 2017)

Does the tappet noise decrease as engine warms up? Solid or hydraulic lifters?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2017)

Did you do an overhead? Probably just a valve or two out of adjustment.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 3, 2017)

I’ve never had the motor opened, it supposedly has 5000 or so miles on a rebuild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd pull the valve cover and do an overhead on it.

Info here (I just did a quick google search on 235 valve adjustmnet)

http://devestechnet.com/Home/ValveAdjust


----------



## Slicksty6 (Dec 4, 2017)

Did you change the oil? If so, what kind: synthetic or regular and what weight?


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 4, 2017)

Slicksty6 said:


> Did you change the oil? If so, what kind: synthetic or regular and what weight?



I have not changed the oil, it’s not too far from needing a change tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 4, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'd pull the valve cover and do an overhead on it.
> 
> Info here (I just did a quick google search on 235 valve adjustmnet)
> 
> http://devestechnet.com/Home/ValveAdjust


Good link. The only thing I would add is to use a set of go-no go feeler gauges - much easier to judge the gap. 
https://www.amazon.com/OEMTOOLS-250...1884&sr=8-1&keywords=go+-+no+go+feeler+gauges


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 4, 2017)

If it didn't have this problem when it was parked, I doubt it's an adjustment issue.
I'm guessing it has hydraulic lifters and the ones left holding the valves open during the the 4-5 months it was parked, probably leaked down.
You really need to identify what kind of lifters are in this engine first, and go from there.


----------

